# There are differences



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Between my lines and the East German lines in airedales. I have had the pup for a week and really like him. He shadowed me for the first few days which was driving me nuts. Now that he has settled in I put him put with the big dogs forst thing in the morning and bring him in when I call it a day and am ready to go to sleep. He is a high energy dog but, being in the big yard all day gives him a place and a means to burn that energy off. If he hyasn't burned it off....I literally have to defend myself the whole time because he will eat me. Some of what I am seeing is maybe more nurture than genetic in some areas. The pup has boulders to climb and holes to dig and just all kinds of things to do.

He learns exceedingly fast. I don't allow dogs in the kitchen area and he followed me in the first day. I stomped my feet at him a couple of times and yelled at him. The pup stops at the edge of the carpet since that first time....even if he was on the attack. I decided to bring a pup in the house one day and see if mine pick this up that quick. 

One of the first things I noticed is this pup has a temper which I never see unless it is directed towards each other. I can even here it in his bark when he wants in. Pretty interesting seeing the differences first hand.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did your pup learn that fast ?? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't know Jeff. Mine are never in the house that young. BlackJack was 3 to 4 mo old before I decided to let him in the house. That is what I was saying....I will find out next time I have pups this age.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Couple of pictures now that he is relaxing in his new home.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha... Love the first pic Don!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know why but I kinda like this little one. Last week you posted a picture of him standing and I happened to notice that he looked a little different from the other dog from your line that you posted. I remember you commented at least once here about your dogs physical attributes being different than the "standard" and how it seemed to help them in the work they do. So I wondered what differences if any you may see in his ability as he matures in part because he is a bit different physically. Do you have any expectations based upon what you are seeing from him?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

i was wondering if you plan on hunting him when he gets older or just using him for a stud.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicole, the pup is long in the back and has a medium tailset. He is going to be shorter legged than my dogs and not as fast....but he should be faster than the standard. I expect a mix in buil;ds in the F1's and once the offspring are backed up to my males they should be competative again.

Jaime, I plan on hunting him some. Now that I am seeing his disposition....I will have to wait and see. I don't need him getting killed....especially before we have done all the breeding. I suspect he is going to be like my original dogs without a lick of sense for self preservation. If that is the case he will be a breeder. The first picture I posted after the pup "relaxed". The pup is pissed and wants in. My dogs would never grab the gate like that. They may sit there and bark to let me know they want in but they would never lose their cool and try to tear the gate down. He does have a much shorter trigger than my dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k Sounds like someone mixed in a bit of the little bassids in that one. :-D :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I must apologise to some. I forgot that dogs have no emotions so he can't have more of a temper. Sorry for the indescretion. Just not sure what to call it if not temper.

The little fokker bit me the other evening when I was holding him down on his back. I waved several distractors in front of him but he was having more fun hanging on my hand. It was huirting an with quick thinking I figured out what he may find more interesting than my hand so I held my foot in front of him and wiggled my toes. Wham, he went for it. That hurt worse but at least I had two hands to disengage him from my foot. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Rename him Hannibal Lector?

I have no idea if redirecting the little land shark to something else isn't working...


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The little fokker bit me the other evening when I was holding him down on his back. I waved several distractors in front of him but he was having more fun hanging on my hand. It was huirting an with quick thinking I figured out what he may find more interesting than my hand so I held my foot in front of him and wiggled my toes. Wham, he went for it. That hurt worse but at least I had two hands to disengage him from my foot. Any suggestions?


Ship him to Holland ;-)


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Looks n sounds very nice.... love that first picture although it freaks me out a lil as I see a human face in there..... like some kind of Dr moreau experimentation or something lol....

On the biting... i always push IN to their mouth, never pull away.... if I must corrections will come to the point of what works...verbal/ physical.. .. when the pup releases praise and redirect then..... making sure the toy comes alive and is more exciting than my flesh..... will teach skin is off limits and also redirecting. That's how I deal with it.

T


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

That last post about redirecting was pretty much my sick sense of humor(sarcasm). I am not into redirecting unacceptable behavior. I would rather correct it. Puppies bite, that is a fact, he just has to learn not to bite so hard. He was better last night. Still bit in the excitement but didn't draw blood. He is getting there. The little guy has a lot of energy. I'll take this wound up devil any day over a dog that is to timid to play rough.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Don,...........


bite back, that's what his mother does.

Timing is everything though. *laugh*


Jim Delbridge


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jim Delbridge said:


> Don,...........
> 
> 
> bite back, that's what his mother does.
> ...


I bet you can just picture me doing that Jim. LOL
What's going on here anyway. Stew joins, now you show up....pretty soon every one will know where I go to torment people. :grin:


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm really trying to sympathise Don, I really am. 

But ya know, all those conformation breeders always try to tell me that _their puppies_ can't leave home till they've been properly socialized to the point where biting is no longer an issue.

With a decent ADT that's just so much horse puckey. I deal with biting with every puppy.

It helps to have hands like leather. I tend to let the puppy bite a finger where I can control it and press the muzzle up against the teeth. He/she wants to bite harder then go for it and bite your own muzzle.

If my timing sucks and they have a finger, I literally do lean down and pinch the top of the nose in my teeth and growl. The bit is for show and no harder than a pinch with fingers, the growl escalates if they hold on. If they hurt my finger, the teeth will pinch harder. They release and I coo, "Good No Bite" and we're buddies again immediately.

I rarely have a puppy biting/nipping me after nine weeks, but then I do start early training and I never budge.

While my face is ugly enough to crack photo lenses, I've never been bitten in the face. The only dogs that scare me are chihauhaus, little fear-driven creatures that they are.



And, you have yourself to blame for me being here. You asked me to go talk to some SAR people about ADTs nearly a year ago. I just check this from time to time to see if there's anything entertaining to discuss.

Jim


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Griff picks up things quickly. He has had his time to settle in and I started him on house manners 101 this morning. He was excellent at down and learning he had two options. He could either lay in my recliner, or he could lay on the dog bed on the landing half way up the stairs. He started on the recliner and after a while, he moved to the dog bed. The dog bed has some pluses because they can lay up there and see the dogs in the middle yard. He stayed on his bed for about an hour. Good as gold for a first time. The first thing these high drive dogs learn is to chill in the house. His roaming the house is over over until he learns the art of chilling. After he learns to settle, he can do whatever he wants as long as he does it at a decent pace and listens. When they are raging through the house they seem to turn off their hearing totally. He did great for 10 weeks.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Griffin is relaxing more and more in the yard with the big dogs. Here are a few very poor quality shot through a dirty windo on a very overcast day. He is with and older(3 years) bitch.


----------

